# Problema con amplificador de 2W con transistores



## ficofer (Dic 11, 2010)

Buenos dias, bueno me presento recien encontre el foro soy un estudiante de ing. electronica recien empezando y embebiendome en esto de armar circuitos.

A traves de un pdf de la revista CEKIT encontre este amplificador de 2W con transistores ( el esquematico lo pongo a continuacion ) lo arme y revise varias veces para que todo este bien conectado el problema que tengo es que no tengo salida al probar el circuito.

Encontre un error en el esquematico en el que el BD136 lo ponen como un npn y en realidad es un pnp yo lo que hice fue armarlo como en el PCBs y poner el emisor al cap de 100p el colector a vcc y la base a la salida del bd135, asi fue como lo arme.

Probe con un simulador pero tampoco tiene nada de salida cuando a la entrada pongo una señal cualquiera ya sea un seno, audio, pulsos... si no muere en el 135 muere en los tip... Tambien otra idea que pense que la sirena necesita un pre... aunque en el simulador tampoco reacciona.

Que me puede estar pasando??? En el circuito soldado uso como entrada una sirena tambien armada con un proyecto de cekit que esta echa con un 556 y un par de cap.

Este es el esquematico!







Bueno muchisimas gracias!
Espero que me puedan dar una mano!
 Muy linda comunidad!


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 11, 2010)

El BD136 está conectado al revés.
Debe ir el emisor a +12 y el colector a C7-R14-D1


----------



## ficofer (Dic 11, 2010)

Error mio al tipear el tema asi como vos describis esta soldado el amplificador.

Este es el diagrama PCB en el cual no tengo salida al probarlo con la sirena, ni siquiera rudio en el parlantito de 8ohms...:






Q3 es el BD136

Por eso es que me resulta extraño que sigo sin tener salida teniendo ese circuito armado...
Mientras tanto en el simulador veo una salida aunque muy distorsionada con el semiciclo negativo practicamente todo recortado y el positivo con mucho ruido, solo queda la misma señal de entrada en el punto del pote en el que no se amplifica nada.... o sea mismo valor de Vpp


Editado en este caso no necesitaria un pre verdad? 


Muchisimas gracias por la rapida respuesta!


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 11, 2010)

Revisa los valores de las resistencias, R14 deberia ser igual a R11 (de 220)
Igualmente, deberias tener algo en la salida --> revisa las conexiones tanto las fisicas como las de la simulacion.


Comentario: Ese circuito es un desastre.  Además que así como está, con mucha suerte le vas a sacar 0.5W, es distorsión pura.

En la etapa de entrada no se sabe que quisieron hacer, porque al poner C3 de 47u directo a la base le están subiendo la ganancia al punto de que eso con mas de 10mV probablemente ya empiece a saturar (quisieron hacer una entrada de baja impedancia en base común pero hicieron cualquier cosa).

Tambien las resistencias de emisor R15 y R16 --> Como van a poner de 10ohm si el parlante es de  8ohm y se está limitado con la tensión ?  


Pero a todo hay que verle el lado bueno... Ya que estás estudiando, ahí tenés un interesante trabajo práctico --> Basándose en ese circuito (ya que está el PCB) recalcular los valores de R y C con alguna que otra modificación menor para que eso tire 2W con algo de decencia.


----------



## ficofer (Dic 11, 2010)

Tenias toda la razon! no saca absolutamente nada de ganancia es mas pasando la señal por el amplificador se escucha todavia mas bajo que sacandola directamente del circuito de la sirena!!!

Como ya lo termine y esta "andando" ahora si lo siguiente seria recalcular para que eventualmente gane algo o diseñar uno nuevo... ya que este la verdad tiene demasiadas cosas mal pensadas..

Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda Eduardo!


----------



## Libardo M (Ene 7, 2011)

Mi amigo ese circuito fue mi primer proyecto electronico en la rama del audio y para mi fue un total desastre. No se si es que en el diseño hay algo malo pero hace como 10 años lo intente todo y nada, finalmente tiré la toalla.

Aqui subo un amplificador super sencillo de 5W, con menos elementos que el de Cekit.
La fuente es de 24 V, pero creo que lo puedes alimentar con 12 V para una potencia de salida de 2 W, debes colocarle unos pequeños disipadores a los TIP, es un diseño muy funcional.

Otra opcion seria que armes uno aun mas sencillo con el TDA2002

Cualquier duda, compartela con la comunidad.

COrdialmente.
LM

si te decides a armarlo, te podemos explicar como se ajustan los trims


----------



## ficofer (Ene 8, 2011)

Gracias LM!!! En esta semana voy a ver si consigo los componentes y voy a tratar de armarlo bien!

Primero siempre trato de analizarlo numericamente y ver que todo cierre bien y ver si consigo todos los comp.

Los trims manejarian el volumen correcto?

cualquier cosa comento aca y voy poniendo fotos y esquemas!

ficofer


----------



## zopilote (Ene 8, 2011)

Para tu informacion el circuito que funciona esta posteado como Amplificador AUDISON de 2w, así que manos a la obra.


----------



## Libardo M (Ene 10, 2011)

el rv1 es para ajustar la corriente de reposo del amplificador q*UE* si mal no recuerdo es de 8 a 10 mA te voy a buscar el dato correcto.
El Rv2 es para ajustar que el  voltaje en el punto medio es decir en la union de las resistencias de emisor de los tip y el condensador de 2200 uF, este cercano al VCC/2.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola *Eduardo* estaba corrigiendo el amplificador 

BD136 corregido
R14 corregido
Me falta R15 y R16 a cuanto lo bajo 2,2 ohm???



y C3 tambien l querias cambiar porque tenia una alta impedancia que lo saturaba en ganancia que le hago ???

saludin


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 19, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola *Eduardo* estaba corrigiendo el amplificador
> BD136 corregido
> R14 corregido
> Me falta R15 y R16 a cuanto lo bajo 2,2 ohm???
> y C3 tambien l querias cambiar porque tenia una alta impedancia que lo saturaba en ganancia que le hago ???


Decir que ese circuito es un desastre es regalar nota. No existe en el idioma castellano palabra de buen gusto que lo describa con precisión 

Como escribí antes, si se tiene el circuito impreso se lo puede aprovechar sin hacer modificaciones drásticas pero al conexionado, de los valores de los componentes no sé si se salvaría alguno.

Todo está mal,  la etapa de entrada que así como está es absurda, meter BD135/136 donde un BC548/558 sobraba, las polarizaciones en la salida... 

No se trata de corregir sólo eso, hay que corregir todo --> laburo ideal para un trabajo práctico


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola *Eduardo* 

Si la entrada es un poco complicada nada que no se pueda cambiar sé que es un gran dilema usar un BD139 por un BC548 tanto en   lo económico ($0,60 a $3,50) como ganancia de amplificación, pero si se puede corregir no veo porque no hacerlo como método de aprendizaje (bien lo dijiste tu) si vamos al caso con un integrado TDA2822 (el americano) se soluciona todo en una patada. Yo creo que la diversidad hace a las mentes más sabias como inteligentes.


----------



## phavlo (Abr 21, 2012)

BD139 por un BC548 tanto en lo económico ($0,60 a $3,50) Che medios caritos
BC548: $0,30
BD139: $1,20


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 21, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> BD139 por un BC548 tanto en lo económico ($0,60 a $3,50) Che medios caritos
> BC548: $0,30
> BD139: $1,20



Pablo créeme la distancia hace estragos.


----------



## phavlo (Abr 21, 2012)

Si ya lo veo, igual hay cosas que aca salen caras y aya mas barata (por ejemplo en once o flores) por otros lados no se, no conosco mucho de capital.


----------

